# 09 tiguan



## johannus1 (Aug 11, 2012)

Can someone help me with advise on how and when to change the oil on the transaxle and rear axle on my 09 tiguan sel 4motion? Is the haldex unit lopcated in the transaxle or rear axle?


----------

